# 1850pt 'Competitive' Imperial Knights



## Minigiant

Hola Warhamigos

I managed to get my hands on the new Imperial Knights codex today  and immediately fell in love with the book, i already loved the models so put them together and that can only mean, writing up a list. Now i have been away from 40k for a few months. I have missed the new Eldar books (inc. Harlequins), Skitarri. The last time i was playing was the first few months of the new Rulebook. Eldar were top dogs and Tau were scoring highly. Now i want to play Knights. I want them as competitive as possible with only one limitation. I will not include any allies

*Lord of War – *Knight Warden (Warlord): 375 Points

*Lord of War – *Knight Warden: 375 Points
Meltagun
*Lord of War – *Knight Gallant: 330 Points
Meltagun

*Lord of War – *Cerastus Knight-Castigator: 380 Points

*Lord of War – *Cerastus Knight-Castigator: 380 Points

What do you think?


----------



## neferhet

Shame on you :biggrin:
This army will steamroll on everything...maybe you will find hard to win objecitve games VS fast and MSU armies, but thats it.
Also, hope never to face any eldar D weapons spam...
6 knights are as hard as it can be, tough honestly i'd drop one castigator and take some sort of ally (i know your "limitation", but you are already taking 6 knights...what's to limit anymore??): i am thinking about some scouting skitarii grunts or Raven guard marines or even marine bikers. Maybe an inquisitor with servo skulls and some retinue on chimeras??


----------



## Minigiant

neferhet said:


> Shame on you :biggrin:
> This army will steamroll on everything...maybe you will find hard to win objecitve games VS fast and MSU armies, but thats it.
> Also, hope never to face any eldar D weapons spam...
> 6 knights are as hard as it can be, tough honestly i'd drop one castigator and take some sort of ally (i know your "limitation", but you are already taking 6 knights...what's to limit anymore??): i am thinking about some scouting skitarii grunts or Raven guard marines or even marine bikers. Maybe an inquisitor with servo skulls and some retinue on chimeras??


I have 5 Knights :grin:

My 6 Knight list is at 2500 Points

P.S I have just updated the list further


----------



## neferhet

With all those knights my eyes failed!
The rapid fire batcannon is a much needed addition to wash away enemy large units.
Same suggestions as before, though.


----------



## Minigiant

Updated OP again, after having a nice discussion with a person from FW regarding clarification on a rule


----------



## Xabre

I'd switch to the Baronial Court Formation. You could 3++ and overwatch? Yes please. The Gallant wouldn't benefit from it, but in 1850 I'd rather use 4 Crusaders.


----------



## Minigiant

Xabre said:


> I'd switch to the Baronial Court Formation. You could 3++ and overwatch? Yes please. The Gallant wouldn't benefit from it, but in 1850 I'd rather use 4 Crusaders.


The Court is a very powerful combination indeed but as an All Knight army i cannot think of a reason to lose objective secured


----------



## Xabre

For the same reason most armies give up ObjSec for their new formations? I understand that shifting a knight off an objective is fairly difficult, but at the same time, you can just as easily splatter all your opposition, especially if you're turtling behind 3++ and massive overwatch.


----------



## R_Squared

I'd say that list is definitely "competitive". :laugh:


----------

